# CFSMI Kit Shop



## scoutfinch (5 May 2006)

I am in need of accoutrements from the kit shop.  If anyone is able to help me out, kindly PM me.


----------



## old medic (5 May 2006)

http://www.intbranch.org/kit.html


----------



## scoutfinch (5 May 2006)

Problem solved.  Thanks OM.


----------

